# Matching Center for RTi12 Mains?



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

Would anyone happen to know what the better sonic timbre match would be for a center to complement Polk RTi12 towers? Would it be the CSi5 or CSi40? I'm told my CSi30 which I'm currently running really isn't the right match for the RTi12s...


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

According to the Polk Audio website RTi12 Product Page it would be the CSi5.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

nova said:


> According to the Polk Audio website RTi12 Product Page it would be the CSi5.


Indeed, Mark -- it seems that's what I am being told on another forum as well, that it's the CSi5...

I will try and confirm this with Polk Customer Support...

Thank you very much for your response. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> Indeed, Mark -- it seems that's what I am being told on another forum as well, that it's the CSi5...
> 
> I will try and confirm this with Polk Customer Support...
> 
> Thank you very much for your response. :T


Just left the polk web site feeling envious, wow, there stuff is looking good. As for your question, being that your fronts are the top speaker in that lineup i'd get the top center to go with them.

Better yet i'd sell off those RTi's and get the LSi's, those things look awesome!:wave::bigsmile:


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Just left the polk web site feeling envious, wow, there stuff is looking good. As for your question, being that your fronts are the top speaker in that lineup i'd get the top center to go with them.
> 
> Better yet i'd sell off those RTi's and get the LSi's, those things look awesome!:wave::bigsmile:


While I thank you for your input Bambino, selling off the RTis is simply not an option -- I practically just bought them (about three months old) and got em for a ridiculous sell off deal at a local Frys...

Plus, the LSis are a much harder speaker to drive -- they need real power as they're not 8 ohm speakers. :T


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> While I thank you for your input Bambino, selling off the RTis is simply not an option -- I practically just bought them (about three months old) and got em for a ridiculous sell off deal at a local Frys...
> 
> Plus, the LSis are a much harder speaker to drive -- they need real power as they're not 8 ohm speakers. :T


Sorry, just had to throw it out there, did you think about just getting an outboard amp though?


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> Sorry, just had to throw it out there, did you think about just getting an outboard amp though?


I did think about that, but I think I am going to go the new AVR route first like everyone has been suggesting; that is, more than likely, an Onkyo 1007/1008 or 807/808...

What made you order the Emotiva? You weren't happy with your Denon?


----------



## chkngreez (May 11, 2010)

Is this what you are looking for? http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/recent/csi5/
This look like a suitable match to your RTi12's.
http://www.onecall.com/product/Polk-Audio/CSi5-Black/Center-Speaker/_/R-28512


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Osage_Winter said:


> I did think about that, but I think I am going to go the new AVR route first like everyone has been suggesting; that is, more than likely, an Onkyo 1007/1008 or 807/808...
> 
> What made you order the Emotiva? You weren't happy with your Denon?


No, i'm more then happy with the Denon except, i've got 4 Monitor 11's and a big center plus sides so i need to relieve the amp on the Denon. I think it will play better that way.:clap::T


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

chkngreez said:


> Is this what you are looking for? http://www.polkaudio.com/homeaudio/products/recent/csi5/
> This look like a suitable match to your RTi12's.
> http://www.onecall.com/product/Polk-Audio/CSi5-Black/Center-Speaker/_/R-28512


I was actually looking for the match for my RTi12's; I didn't know what it was.

Apparently, it is the CSi5 model, but I'm wondering if one of their new centers would work too...


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

bambino said:


> No, i'm more then happy with the Denon except, i've got 4 Monitor 11's and a big center plus sides so i need to relieve the amp on the Denon. I think it will play better that way.:clap::T


Let me know how you like the Emotiva; it is my stand-by for adding an amp down the road, and I'm looking at the Onkyo PA-MC5500 nine channel beast if it ever comes to the U.S...:spend: :dontknow:


----------

